# Today was a good day!



## Belvedeer (Nov 25, 2004)

So I wasn't sure where to place this thread and mod's help me out if there is a better fit elsewhere than here.

As the title says today was a good day! Finally things seem to be falling into place nicely in my life for a change. As we approach the new year it seems my life is set to make an about-face and send my stock rising, instead of being on a 4-year low. 

I should also warn you this will be a long thread, so bear with me.

For starters it seems I am on the verge of possibly the best job offer ever to happen in my somewhat short but rocky career. 

It all started lats week when out of the clear blue sky when Ameriquest calls me from out of no where in response to my resume posted on Monster.com. Now I have to first say that while I had applied for many jobs on Monster I had not applied for this one, so it was Ameriquest who contacted me. But moving on they had called me to see if I would be interested in a sale position they had open as an Account Manager, not know a ton about it I said yes. So on that very say I went through 4 interviews, 3 on the phone and one in person.

Fast forwarrd a few dayd until today and I get a call from the guy I interviewed with in-person and he all but tells me I got the job. Right now I am just having to jump through a few hoops with regards to the background, credit, and refrences check. So far everyhting is good they just needed some explinations with regards to a few things on my credit history, and they had some problems getting ahold of my refrences. But once that is taken care of I basicaly have the job.

And oh boy what a good job it is... For starters it's M-F, 10am to 7pm. The compensation package is AWESOME! I would get a $2,000 a month base salary with uncapped commissions, there are of crouse your standard benefits after 90-days as well. But as if it couldn't get any better for a 24-year old sales wanna-be, it just does! After doing a week of training here locally they would fly me out to Minneapolis, MN at company expense to go through an additional 5-days of training.

Needless to say I am hoping I get a call tomorrow informing me of the way being cleared for me to take the position.

Now while this is all fine and dandy, believe it or not it does get better.

Since I will be driving about 80 miles one-way just to work at this place I was in need of a good gas saving car, as all I own are gas hog 4x4's. My grandparents took it upon themselves to buy me a car so I can make this trip to look for work and eventually work in that area (Portland, OR). Now they didn't buy me one outright and it's going to cost me money, what they did was finance me a car so I am responsible for the payments. This is fine as i wouldn't have let them do it any other way. So I am now the owner of a 2001 Mazda 626 LX, with 50,000 on it. I know it's not the fanciest car of them all but it gets great mileage and has low enough miles on it I can drive it for the next few years. Not to mention the payments are low in the even the Ameriquest job doesn't come through I can still make the payments.

For the first time in a very long time things in my life are FINALLY starting to make a turn for the best! I just wanted to share this with all of you at SAS, as I'm just plain excited to see where this new year takes me.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Awesome news! :banana


----------



## cher79 (Dec 1, 2004)

congratulations!


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Great News!!


----------

